# ephedra out of system?



## CreaKid13 (Apr 8, 2004)

i have a supplement that suggests not to take ephedra products with it, i would like to start taking it asap, but i have just today finished up my ephedra stuff, how long should it be before the ephedra is out of my system, thanks.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 8, 2004)

~6 hours


----------



## kausion (Apr 9, 2004)

supplement no2 ?


----------



## andyo (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah, about 6-12 hours to fully dissapate in your system.


----------



## CreaKid13 (Apr 9, 2004)

yes the supplement is called nox2


----------



## andyo (Apr 10, 2004)

I have heard mixed things about that Supp, as well as alot of NO2 Supps, but I guess it does'nt hurt to try it out to see if it works for you.


----------



## ah1 (Apr 10, 2004)

*a little more info*

My main buisness is supplements and fitness so it pays for me to know good & bad suplements www.openukonline.com 
 Hope this clears things up 
Q:  I???ve seen a lot of advertising of a supplement called NO2. It claims to give you an awesome muscle pump during training that lasts all day. The ad says that this enhances muscle growth. Do you know anything about NO2? Is there any research that suggests these claims may be true?  



A:  Yet another supplement promising to deliver you the world. What a joke. The marketers of NO2 claim that it gives the bodybuilder a ???perpetual pump??? (I???m not sure what that means). The marketers of NO2 also claim that NO2 increases nitric oxide levels within muscle and this causes a dramatic increase in muscle size, strength, endurance, power output and load capacity. Why didn't they just say it would increase wealth, fame, sexuality, intelligence, and looks. They might as well have, they would have just as much research to support these claims. Which happens to be none.

The ???active??? ingredient in NO2 that is supposed to produce these effects is arginine alpha-ketogluterate. Once the marketing smoke screen is swept aside, you???ll find there is no scientific evidence that even remotely substantiates these claims. None, zero, nada, zilch.

Nitric oxide is a colorless, free radical gas commonly found in tissues of all mammals (it???s also prepared commercially by passing air through an electric arc). Biologically, nitric oxide has been shown to be an important neuro-messenger in many vertebrate signal transduction processes. Nitric oxide is considered a natural vasodilator of smooth muscle (not skeletal muscle). While nitric oxide acts as a cell-to-cell communicator for certain metabolic functions, muscle growth is not one of them. No research anywhere indicates that increasing nitric oxide levels plays a part in increasing protein synthesis, contractile strength or any other biochemical pathway that may lead to net gains in muscle mass.

While there is a lot of research on the effects of nitric oxide, there is no evidence that arginine alpha-ketogluterate supplementation will increase or sustain nitric oxide levels in skeletal muscles. There is also no evidence that increasing nitric oxide levels will enhance muscle growth or any metabolic pathway that may enhance muscle growth. There is no evidence to suggest that increasing nitric oxide levels may improve any other parameter of athletic performance.

Is it just me or does it seem that the less science there is for a supplement the more outrageous the claims usually are?

The promoter of NO2 claims to have ???brought creatine supplementation to the market??? and that ???NO2 is the perfected version of creatine???. I???m not sure which ???market??? is being referred to, as creatine has been used as a supplement for over 40 years. And NO2 is definitely not a ???perfected version of creatine???. NO2 and creatine are nothing alike ??? creatine is backed by a wealth of research, NO2 does not have a shred of scientific evidence that justifies its effectiveness as a bodybuilding supplement.

When new products burst onto the market, consumers need to be a little savvy before parting with their hard-earned dollars. Ask the supplement company making the claims to "show you the research" ??? the study, the protocol and the outcomes. Regarding NO2, research does not exist. There's a lot of hot air, but no research.  
 reply from ast-ss.com one of our best selling supplement brands.


----------



## CreaKid13 (Apr 10, 2004)

allright, lol...um, thanks for the post.  are you sayin that this product is completely usless and does nothin at all? or what will it do?


----------



## plouffe (Apr 10, 2004)

You'll see some results I'm sure, but they won't be as good as you're hearin...


----------



## ah1 (Apr 11, 2004)

You will get some results from any quality creatine, but why do you wish to waste money on supplements that do not have any scientific backing just hype? 
This is an advertiser???s dream customer, good write up & hype in all bodybuilding sports mags lots of supposedly scientific meaningless results nice picture of sponsored pro bodybuilder who never took this product to get that size. (new products on market, new sponsor, what about the 8/9/years of hard work with real supplements and nutrition? AH! Amazing get big yesterday product!)
My main business is supplement retail in the UK; our average customer will spend about £100-140 on goods if we supply duff products would you come back for more?? Our advice is free but we will only recommend products that really work. The best creatine available is AST micronised or AST HSC.
Take a look at AST???s website. (www.ast-ss.com) I am not trying to sell you anything as supplements are the only thing that we will not send international online if you wish to use our site for info please do www.openukonline.com. In America you will find that the prices are excellent in $ compared to the UK £. If you look closely you will see that AST do not have a massive product range as some other companies do, but if you look more closely you will see that they do have the products that are shown to work scientifically.  In our online store we carry approx 88 brands of fitness related products and a massive range in our retail store the best company that I can recommend and use is AST.
Think about it we have access to all supplement manufacturers and we are not tied into any one brand  we will see more free samples than you will products in a year. Looking past the new product hype can save you a lot of bucks and give you more time to train take a look at ast max-ot training system many of our customers are now using this method and it really works.
Be aware most supplement companies do not do independent scientific research into there products, but they will make a very good advert out of there products in all bodybuilding sports mags. Only the consumer pays for this glossy information or should it be misinformation?


----------



## CreaKid13 (Apr 11, 2004)

interesting, thanks for the info guys


----------



## CreaKid13 (Apr 11, 2004)

oh well, im starting the stuff tommorow, ill wait 30 days and let you guys know how it worked for me


----------

